# Man, they have everything on You Tube- 1st Batt firing the Goose



## Boondocksaint375 (Nov 11, 2006)

[youtube]XNxFiGvhLXE[/youtube]


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 12, 2006)

Great Wpn to Fire..We just call it the 84.


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 12, 2006)

BOOM


----------



## VAR (Nov 12, 2006)

nice vid.
:)


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Nov 12, 2006)

I used to love that range.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Nov 12, 2006)

Awesome.

Working MI, we never got nearly enough time on the range, and never with that kind of firepower.


----------



## Bangalore (Nov 19, 2006)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Great Wpn to Fire..We just call it the 84.



When we had the M67 90mm Recoilless Rifle, we use to call it a "90." We also use to call it the "old stove pipe."

We would call it an "84," but when it first came into service we already had an 84mm anti-tank weapon (AT-4, the M136), which BTW was made by the same company that makes the M3 Carl Gustav. Also, at first we didn't even know the nomenclature (M3), so we just called it the Gustav. They [command] first started calling it the RAAWS (Ranger Anti-armor Anti-personel Weapon System), but we thought that name was gay. I see now it is called a MAAWS (Multi-Role Anti-armor Anti-personnel Weapon System)... Still gay.


----------



## Bangalore (Nov 19, 2006)

Yep lots of memories at that range. We use to play Illum-ball and Dillo-ball out there. Feeling "home sick" now thinking about it.


----------

